

Ask HN: I have 423 karma...why can't I downvote comments? - rufugee

I used to be able to sometime after hitting 200 karma. However, in the past few months, the capability disappeared. I've looked through the FAQ for a support email address but didn't find one, and I don't think emailing pg directly is the appropriate approach (yet). Any ideas?<p>Thanks!
======
nhangen
I think the new threshold is 500.

------
da5e
pg posted that he was changing this to 500 back when he was experimenting with
changing the display.

~~~
rufugee
Ok, thanks guys. Didn't see that post. I wonder why this isn't in the FAQ?

